# Hoglet pics!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Storm's babies are now 4 weeks old,these babies are not for sale just wanted to show them off some more.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mystique(critterheaven's)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rose a reverse pinto


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Willow a reverse pinto


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Zeus, lots more pics on my websites baby page www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Aww, they're all so cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow Larry! They are all so beautiful!! Stunning!! What a beautiful & diverse litter.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful! IMHO the cutest are Rose, Zues, and Mystique, but they all are gorgeous


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are so cute. I'll have to pay a visit. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I reaaallly need to come visit you, with my coat with the biiig hidden pockets in it...>LOL 

They're alll gorgeous


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Aphrodite takes my breath away!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sarahg said:


> Oh my goodness, Aphrodite takes my breath away!


She would be staying here if I had my way about it!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Sarahg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, Aphrodite takes my breath away!
> ...


She'd be coming to Minnesota if I had my way! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sarahg said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Sarahg said:
> ...


I hear that! :lol:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I cannot get over how beautiful they ALL are. If I ever find myself with room for another hedgie or, hopefully very far in the future when Sherlock is no longer with me, I have to get a baby from you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

NoDivision said:


> I cannot get over how beautiful they ALL are. If I ever find myself with room for another hedgie or, hopefully very far in the future when Sherlock is no longer with me, I have to get a baby from you


Aww,that's so sweet of you to say!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Mystique is coming to MY House!!!! YEAH. I love her little striped face!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs (Apr 3, 2011)

awwwwwe

Thanks Larry 
how can I not have a great day after seeing them ! 


what a great breeding match


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hoppin Hedgehogs said:


> awwwwwe
> 
> Thanks Larry
> how can I not have a great day after seeing them !
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't get over how stunning and adorable they all are


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

The babies are so beautiful!!! Love the names too!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Not for sale eh? I guess that just means ill have to go grab my passport and purchase some black clothing.... mahybe some infa red goggles.... and a cat carrier.... 



... Heheheheheehhee


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

SUPER CUTE HOGLETS... I so want one... You should branch out here in the Philippines too! (take some wheels with you too because they don't sell anything like that) wahahahahaha

more more more more hoglets!!!!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

oh good grief! those lil guys and gals are beyond cute Larry!

Sounds like you are going to be invaded - sorry, visited - visited by your neighbours from the north!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all SO cute! And the little one that you are getting, critterheaven, how adorable! Her stripey face is awesome!

I'm within an easy driving distance... I might be able to facilitate a heist for everyone else!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I want in on the heist if there's going to be one! Those babies are super cute.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I am thinking I need to plan my trip to Larry's VERY soon.... DONT TAKE MYSTIQUE


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hmm, if I didn't know any better i'd think I have a heist on my hands! :lol:


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

So precious! Im patial to pintos hence the username! Do they all have homes already? Have fun with them!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PintoPrincess2 said:


> So precious! Im patial to pintos hence the username! Do they all have homes already? Have fun with them!


Thanks!  They all had homes pretty much before they were even born.  Wish I had called 1st pick for myself :twisted: I want to keep Aphrodite so bad!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

LarryT said:


> PintoPrincess2 said:
> 
> 
> > So precious! Im patial to pintos hence the username! Do they all have homes already? Have fun with them!
> ...


I know; we ended up keeping one more then had planned out of our litter. We're building our herd and just couldn't pass up having such great personalities and they were beautiful in color. One that looks like your little ones; a dark grey uber pinto and the other two are ( from what we can tell) either dark eyed and a very dark cinnicot or cinnamon pintos; vey wide faces too. We're on a waiting list for fall for another boy so once these guys are grown we'll have another baby to play with! It never gets old!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I was torn between Mystique and Aphrodite. Such amazing colors on both. The last pictures you posted with a close up of Mystique's stripey face did it for me though.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

eeeeeeee!!!!!! They are way too cute, and I love the names!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ThePliny said:


> eeeeeeee!!!!!! They are way too cute, and I love the names!


Thank you!  The names were just given to help me ID them, Critterheaven and the rest of the new owners will have their own names i'm sure.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Mystique will become Toffee. Not as exotic I know but my daughter already has her name tag made for her ferret nation cage. Her FN cage will be beside (but separated by corroplast) Truffle's. So they cannot "fall in love" at first sight. :?


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh! What beautiful hoglets you have Larry! I can see why none of them are for sale!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I LOVE little Rose! the look on her face is so cute! :lol:


----------

